# One pretty sure way to get 5 stars



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The best 5-star advice I've ever seen posted here is to help people into the car with an umbrella when its raining. After that the top rating is yours to lose.

Not quite as good, but I bough a small 2oz bottle of sanitizer spray and have been offering my riders a quick spritz when they get in the car. I keep hold of the bottle and just reach around and spray their outstretched hands

I didn't really think it through beyond just making for a safer ride, but people react very positively to the offer (which they always accept). Haven't gotten anything less than 5 stars since doing that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> The best 5-star advice I've ever seen posted here is to help people into the car with an umbrella when its raining. After that the top rating is yours to lose.
> 
> Not quite as good, but I bough a small 2oz bottle of sanitizer spray and have been offering my riders a quick spritz when they get in the car. I keep hold of the bottle and just reach around and spray their outstretched hands
> 
> ...


I offer down windows and they are happy.
One pax gave me a small fan, USB compatible/battery ... it barely makes a difference, but barely is okay.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I think those are great ideas. 

My top 5 ways to earn 5 stars. 
1. How you drive. Always smooth, check mirrors often, look awake, two hands on the wheel at 10 and 2, no rapid acceleration or harsh breaking, and stopping for pick up and drop off in safe spots. That's 95% of it right there. 
2. Clean car. Cleanest you can get then clean it some more. People should not know that there are windows there. Shake off car mats every couple of rides. Quit being lazy. Not rocket science. 🤷 And NO smells. Use ozium. Take a shower! Brush your teeth and hair! 
3. Engage in conversation or not, as appropriate. Read your rider. Learn that skill. I give them two chances to talk to me by asking two things. After that I keep quiet and wait for them to engage. If not, silence is best. 
4. Music 🎶 Come on! Not everyone likes the same thing. Play what retail stores play because that's been tested to be least offensive to most. No ads or commentary and at a low vol. 
5. Heat / coolth. I keep my car at 70° F 365 days a year. Again not rocket science. 

Bam - there's your 5 stars, you're welcome.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> 5. Heat / coolth. I keep my car at 70° F 365 days a year.


WTH do you have against people who like tropical heat?

Humph...5 stars indeed...

-jk :biggrin:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uber Crack said:


> 4. Music &#127926; Come on! Not everyone likes the same thing. Play what retail stores play because that's been tested to be least offensive to most. No ads or commentary and at a low vol.


That would drive me up the wall crazy! I generally loathe that sort of music. Silence is pretty good. Maybe not 5.00 Stars good, but 4.91 stars good.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> The best 5-star advice I've ever seen posted here is to help people into the car with an umbrella when its raining. After that the top rating is yours to lose.
> 
> Not quite as good, but I bough a small 2oz bottle of sanitizer spray and have been offering my riders a quick spritz when they get in the car. I keep hold of the bottle and just reach around and spray their outstretched hands
> 
> ...


I just spray them with Lysol as soon as the door shuts. But oddly my rating is gong down!

I'm kidding. I'm not even driving.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> That would drive me up the wall crazy! I generally loathe that sort of music. Silence is pretty good. Maybe not 5.00 Stars good, but 4.91 stars good.


Back when I drove passengers, the best Pandora stations I found for pax were Jackson Browne and Eagles. Volume on low. Who doesn't love Running on Empty or Hotel California?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Here's my tips ,

- can be a gps delay. A txt on arrival won't hurt

- I like &#128149; your umbrella idea, might have to get one, would be great for airport runs, while loading and unloading. And if you have fabric seats. Lessens chance of wet seats,

-greet rider politely. Good morning, good evening,etc how are you, or how's it going, confirm destination, Incase they enter wrong address

- if they have luggage, help. Open up your boot,

- now keep quiet, don't say a word. Unless they start asking questions, then they want to talk,

- keep both hands on the wheel, it's professional.

- sit properly in your seat, the headrest on your seat is called a headrest for a reason.its for your head, Too many drivers don't use it, and slouch their neck.

-tilt the centre interior mirror up, riders dont want you looking at them thru it, that mirror is pointless.

- have radio on a acceptable level, and stereotype music types. I usually only play the one station, but as example if I get a old person they won't want pop music, and a young person won't want classical

-drive properly, no point racing to a red light, if you see it's red. Slow down, and be ready to smoothly get up to speed.No harsh braking

- near end of trip, ask so your going just up here,

-end of trip, friendly have a good day/night etc

-having any car but a Prius helps, and any colour that's not white/grey/black, Bo

And Don't offer mints, water, temp, ask preferred route. Aux cable, music Choice, You Seem too eager to pleaseZ

I'm 4.93-4.96 star, 25,000 trips in over 4years,


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

MadTownUberD said:


> Back when I drove passengers, the best Pandora stations I found for pax were Jackson Browne and Eagles. Volume on low. Who doesn't love Running on Empty or Hotel California?


SiriusXM Road Trip Radio works very well with pax and provides a laugh every so often on the longer rides. Going from Johnny Cash to Styx to Lil Nas X with Billy Ray Cyrus...

I'm with @Uber Crack on (1) and (2) as well... smooth driving wins every time. Pax want to arrive safely and don't want to be tossed around in the back seat. I keep all our cars super clean so pax just benefit from that and that the #1 compliment I get... that my car is super clean.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The best 5-star advice I've ever seen posted here is to help people into the car with an umbrella when its raining. After that the top rating is yours to lose.
> 
> Not quite as good, but I bough a small 2oz bottle of sanitizer spray and have been offering my riders a quick spritz when they get in the car. I keep hold of the bottle and just reach around and spray their outstretched hands
> 
> ...


What about some Fiji water?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Offer your ride a nice cold road beer. A Natty ice is only around 50 cents and can bring in at least $5 in tips.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Eco-Charles said:


> Offer your ride a nice cold road beer. A Natty ice is only around 50 cents and can bring in at least $5 in tips.


I'd be offended if a driver offered me that horse piss college frat beer. I'm an adult hand me a Sam Adams and you got yourself $5 tip at least.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Who doesn't love Running on Empty or Hotel California?


Me.

I'd much rather listen to a Muzak instrumental version of "The Girl From Ipanema" than either one of those overrated and vastly overplayed songs.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Clean car , Smooth driving and if they want to talk ,try and be friendly as you can , I always greet then with a Hello and How are you. When they exit always say have a great day or night ,4.94 on 2750 rides..



Uber Crack said:


> I think those are great ideas.
> 
> My top 5 ways to earn 5 stars.
> 1. How you drive. Always smooth, check mirrors often, look awake, two hands on the wheel at 10 and 2, no rapid acceleration or harsh breaking, and stopping for pick up and drop off in safe spots. That's 95% of it right there.
> ...


Look Awake , pay attention , I drove on a tired night and was accused of being under the influence , It was my last rider that night and she turned me in .. Uber put me on 12hr hold and reactivated me .. So yes never go out if your tired and be careful of females in hotel rooms who text you when your 10 miles away.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> I think those are great ideas.
> 
> My top 5 ways to earn 5 stars.
> 1. How you drive. Always smooth, check mirrors often, look awake, two hands on the wheel at 10 and 2, no rapid acceleration or harsh breaking, and stopping for pick up and drop off in safe spots. That's 95% of it right there.
> ...


91x9 can do everything right , but a asshole is gonna **** you no matter , sometimes is just no pleasing , I was at 4.94. I had to rent a car and my score shot to 4.91 cause of stains that are embedded in this Ford focus 2018 .. I can't wait to find another car so I ain't worried about a stained seated car .
But overall what you said should net ya 5 stars to the average pax.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Once ratings begin to correspond to our per-mile rate, I might consider caring more about five stars.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Once ratings begin to correspond to our per-mile rate, I might consider caring more about five stars.


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Laugh it up, but ratings are a good measure of whether people like you. The more they like you, the less likely they are to file a deactivation-worthy false complaint.

What am I talking about? I don't drive people anymore.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Laugh it up, but ratings are a good measure of whether people like you. The more they like you, the less likely they are to file a deactivation-worthy false complaint.


Good point. But I like when I get 1* because I stood up for myself and didn't let a paxhole walk all over me.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The best 5-star advice I've ever seen posted here is to help people into the car with an umbrella when its raining. After that the top rating is yours to lose.
> 
> Not quite as good, but I bough a small 2oz bottle of sanitizer spray and have been offering my riders a quick spritz when they get in the car. I keep hold of the bottle and just reach around and spray their outstretched hands
> 
> ...


Shoot I'm cheap. Give me $5, and I'll give you 5* even if you suck at driving.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The best 5-star advice I've ever seen posted here is to help people into the car with an umbrella when its raining. After that the top rating is yours to lose.
> 
> Not quite as good, but I bough a small 2oz bottle of sanitizer spray and have been offering my riders a quick spritz when they get in the car. I keep hold of the bottle and just reach around and spray their outstretched hands
> 
> ...


Point missed. I took my girlfriend on a uber trip after she requested the ride through uber, she gave me 5 star and a. Great review , The review not the 5 star took ! She tried it 4. times , by the 4th the review came in to my compliments but mo change in stars , so uber system is not working for me on 5 stars only.m



rondog2400 said:


> Point missed. I took my girlfriend on a uber trip after she requested the ride through uber, she gave me 5 star and a. Great review , The review not the 5 star took ! She tried it 4. times , by the 4th the review came in to my compliments but mo change in stars , so uber system is not working for me on 5 stars only.m


Uber refusing to add 5 stars to my trips or adjusting the under 5 stars " Fact"


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Good point. But I like when I get 1* because I stood up for myself and didn't let a paxhole walk all over me.


You gotta stand up for yourself, because Uber sure as Hell won't stand up for you.


----------

